# Announcing the 2008 Reformed Family Bible Conference



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 2, 2008)

Trinity Presbyterian Church, Tazewell, VA will be hosting *The 6th Annual Reformed Family Bible Conference* this year at Bluefield College, Bluefield, VA.

The dates are June 17 - 21.

This year's special guest speaker will be _Gary DeMar_.

All are welcome and even encouraged to come. This has been a true blessing and great source of encouragement to my family and I these last 5 years.

More information and registration information may be found at
2008 Reformed Family Bible Conference

Blessings,


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 4, 2008)

"bump"


----------



## Ivan (Feb 5, 2008)

If I lived in your neck of the woods I'd be there.


----------

